# Giant SCR A1



## martint235 (22 Dec 2013)

I have a Giant SCR A1 taking up shed space. It's fitted mainly with 105 stuff. There won't be a cassette on it as that's relatively new. Rims are pretty worn too but both hubs are 105 I think. It's been used for years as a commuter so looks "loved". It's an XL which is roughly the same set up as my 58 cm Planet X 

Basically I'm trying to avoid throwing it in a skip. 

Also a couple of Apollo mountain bikes that are just rusting away if anyone wants those.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2013)

Blimey it feels like I am going to miss an old friend.
Many thousands of miles I have cycled with that bike either in view or creaking away behind me


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2013)

@martint235 quite happy to take it off you , and use it as my single speed commuter but just worried might be too big normally ride with saddle at 39" and bars at 36" how does that measure up ?

oh and it would have to be posted


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2013)

Hey it doesn't creak that much!!! It has done many thousands of miles. Here's a pic half way through a 240 miler :

Can't seem to attach pic. Oh well


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @martint235 quite happy to take it off you , and use it as my single speed commuter but just worried might be too big normally ride with saddle at 39" and bars at 36" how does that measure up ?
> 
> oh and it would have to be posted


@biggs682 the saddle _might_ just get down to 39 but you'd struggle to get the bars to 36", you'd be running with no spacers. (These are taken from Lelly which as I said it virtually identical). Also I think the effort and cost of posting is worth more than the frame so it is a more likely a pick up job.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2013)

martint235 said:


> @biggs682 the saddle _might_ just get down to 39 but you'd struggle to get the bars to 36", you'd be running with no spacers. (These are taken from Lelly which as I said it virtually identical). Also I think the effort and cost of posting is worth more than the frame so it is a more likely a pick up job.



must admit i did wonder if it was too big shame really


----------



## cyberknight (23 Dec 2013)

If no one wants it would you take the shifters mech off? I would like to upgrade my virtuoso to better than 2300 but a 58 frame is about 2 sizes to big for me.


----------



## martint235 (30 Dec 2013)

The Giant has a new home where hopefully it'll have many more miles left.

Could a Mod please change the title and lock the thread, thanks.


----------

